# The most interesting man in the world



## Brine (Aug 30, 2013)




----------



## Johny25 (Aug 30, 2013)

:roflmao:


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Sep 1, 2013)

:LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## Jim (Sep 1, 2013)

:LOL2: 

All the time!


----------



## dieselfixer (Sep 1, 2013)

Or have the line wrapped around the pole in between 2 of the eyes. :shock:


----------



## lovedr79 (Sep 1, 2013)

Or reach for lure and have line fall back out of all the eyes


----------



## nomowork (Sep 1, 2013)

.........or realize that the line is not running through the bail on a spinner. :shock:


----------



## Brine (Sep 3, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=328129#p328129 said:


> nomowork » 01 Sep 2013, 23:02[/url]"].........or realize that the line is not running through the bail on a spinner. :shock:



Actually... I do this more than anything :LOL2:


----------



## Country Dave (Sep 3, 2013)

_And I thought I was the only one that did it..................... :LOL2: _


----------



## MiPikeGuy (Sep 6, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=328323#p328323 said:


> Brine » 03 Sep 2013, 18:55[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=328129#p328129 said:
> ...



:lol: my girlfriend does it everytime!


----------

